# Democrats/Supporters Out To Dismantle The Foundation Of America !



## nononono (Nov 2, 2018)

*Just look at the actions over the eight years of Barry Soetoro's Failed *
*Presidency and how they are NOW reacting to to the fantastic progress*
*being made by our CURRENT POTUS....*

*Nothing more needs to be stated.....*

*Actions speak Louder than words.....*








*The current migrant caravans have more than 10,000 + humans heading towards the border....And who is funding the mass of predominately Military age males ?*
*Well it turns out George Soros/Democrats and their Open Society are the primary funding source and of all people this " Beto " Character ( Democrat ) is funneling money donated to his campaign ( American Taxpayer Money ) to support the ILLEGAL MIGRANTS assault on the American Border...*

*That is a Direct attempt to Dismantle the foundation of the United States by *
*breaking untold Laws to achieve their disgusting Agenda !*




*VOTE REPUBLICAN NOV 6th AND STOP THE DEMOCRATS ASSAULT !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Nov 2, 2018)

VOTE REPBLICAN OR THEY WILL MAIL BOMBS TO YOU!!!  MAGA!!!


----------



## justified (Nov 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Just look at the actions over the eight years of Barry Soetoro's Failed *
> *Presidency and how they are NOW reacting to to the fantastic progress*
> *being made by our CURRENT POTUS....*
> 
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 2, 2018)

"Very fine people, on both sides"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> VOTE REPBLICAN OR THEY WILL MAIL BOMBS TO YOU!!!  MAGA!!!


Bootsie, bootsie, bootsie....
Have a snickers....


----------



## justified (Nov 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Just look at the actions over the eight years of Barry Soetoro's Failed *
> *Presidency and how they are NOW reacting to to the fantastic progress*
> *being made by our CURRENT POTUS....*
> 
> ...


 Can I tell you how ignorant you are? Immigrants and refugees are the foundation of America. You're just looking for a reason to follow your messiah Trump by doing exactly what he says. By the way, there are thousands of illegal immigrants on the east coast with white skin that no one is talking about. Google it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Just look at the actions over the eight years of Barry Soetoro's Failed *
> *Presidency and how they are NOW reacting to to the fantastic progress*
> *being made by our CURRENT POTUS....*
> 
> ...


All these libs hatin on Trump only have their selves to blame, first they elected a not ready for prime time wanna be 60's radical and to top that off they nominated an American Hero killer, has been politician to go against trump.
Don't blame us. Too Funny.
Can't wait to see what they throw up against the wall in 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> VOTE REPBLICAN OR THEY WILL MAIL BOMBS TO YOU!!!  MAGA!!!


Fake Bombs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Can I tell you how ignorant you are? Immigrants and refugees are the foundation of America. You're just looking for a reason to follow your messiah Trump by doing exactly what he says. By the way, there are thousands of illegal immigrants on the east coast with white skin that no one is talking about. Google it.


Send them back too, send them all back and we will have a God Damned Garden of Eden.


----------



## justified (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Send them back too, send them all back and we will have a God Damned Garden of Eden.


I once lived in a place where there were no immigrants or refugees. It was called Oklahoma. God did the food suck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

justified said:


> I once lived in a place where there were no immigrants or refugees. It was called Oklahoma. God did the food suck.


Sounds like the place for me, I can cook.


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> VOTE REPBLICAN OR THEY WILL MAIL BOMBS TO YOU!!!  MAGA!!!










*Being as you're a " Pussyman " you have three options for three orifices...*
*Maybe you can entertain yourself for a while.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All these libs hatin on Trump only have their selves to blame, first they elected a not ready for prime time wanna be 60's radical and to top that off they nominated an American Hero killer, has been politician to go against trump.
> Don't blame us. Too Funny.
> Can't wait to see what they throw up against the wall in 2020.









*They keep throwing this " THING " against the wall but " IT'S " so slimy " IT " won't Stick !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 2, 2018)

justified said:


> I once lived in a place where there were no immigrants or refugees. It was called Oklahoma. God did the food suck.


There are over a quarter of a million immigrants in OK. Since 2015.....you liar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2018)

justified said:


> I once lived in a place where there were no immigrants or refugees. It was called Oklahoma. God did the food suck.


Its you that sucks.
Face up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 3, 2018)

justified said:


> I once lived in a place where there were no immigrants or refugees. It was called Oklahoma. God did the food suck.


Oklahoma is full of Native Americans and has a huge population of Mexican Americans along with white folks, black folks, and all those folks mixed together.
The food is great if you know where to eat. Bar-B- Que...fried cat fish...collard greens...biscuits and gravy....rib eyes from grass fed cattle....paleeezze!


----------



## nononono (Nov 3, 2018)

justified said:


> *Can I tell you how ignorant you are? ** Immigrants and refugees are the foundation of America. You're just looking for a reason to follow your messiah Trump by doing exactly what he says. By the way, there are thousands of illegal immigrants on the east coast with white skin that no one is talking about. Google it.



*Oh Puhleeeeze Do !*

** The very fact that you opened your statement with a Preconditioned Liberal** programed Bootlickin remark such as : " Can I " tells the Forum how much*
*of a Cuck you really are....*

*The Stage is yours Pussyman.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 3, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN NOV 6th AND PUT THE DEMOCRATS IN
THE CIRCULAR FILE !!!!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

*The great justification for any collectivism is equality, which, in reality, is only a mere illusion of such a demanding ideal.* Its great trap consists of forgetting that it is impossible to achieve something using contradictory means, and collectivism believes, less naively than it seems, that force can put an end to oppression with any difference. *Such a paradox is possible because within collectivism the first victim is the reason for it. --*Jose Carrasco


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

https://www.dailywire.com/news/37926/bernie-calls-trump-most-racist-president-history-michael-j-knowles?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro&fbclid=IwAR2GDuYORBtXDLhxIo1lCkyPPdxpTruLkeTNDQhDI88t1Uf4uDZdgmZ09aE

*Bernie Calls Trump ‘Most Racist President In History.’ He Forgot About These 3 Guys.*
*Not even close.*

At a campaign rally on Tuesday, socialist Senator Bernie Sanders called President Trump “the most racist, sexist, homophobic, bigoted president in history.” Racial minorities seem not to have gotten the memo, as support for Trump among blackand Hispanic voters has surged in recent months and the Jewish State names a train station after Trump in Jerusalem. Likewise Trump’s alleged sexism must come as a surprise to the historically large number of women he has appointed to senior administration roles, as well as to the gay voters who watched him wave a rainbow flag on stage before acknowledging the “our LGBTQ community” at his party’s national convention — a first for a Republican presidential nominee.

.................


The racism charge is rich coming from Sanders, whose sometime political party waged the bloodiest war in American history to preserve slavery, founded the Ku Klux Klan, instituted Jim Crow laws, opposed civil rights legislation for a century, and destroyed the black family. Socialists like Sanders don’t know much about history, so in the spirit of education, let’s examine some truly racist presidents.

*In 1913, Democrat president Woodrow Wilson re-segregated the federal government, replaced 88% of black federal service supervisors with whites, and by 1914 began requiring photographs from government job applicants. *Wilson’s racial bigotry stands out even by the standards of his age, and his Republican predecessors Theodore Roosevelt and William Howard Taft made a determined effort to appoint black Americans to public office. By contrast, Wilson defended the Ku Klux Klan in passages that later appeared in D.W. Griffith’s infamous film _The Birth of a Nation_, which Wilson screened at the White House.

*After the 1936 Berlin Olympics, Democrat president Franklin Roosevelt *snubbed black, four-time gold medal winner Jesse Owens from a reception honoring exclusively white American competitors. Owens might have counted himself lucky, however, comparing his treatment with that of other racial minorities during Roosevelt’s reign. *In 1942, Roosevelt arrested and interned more than 100,000 Japanese Americans, while curiously sparing Americans of German and Italian descent, by executive order.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

*Burning Man and Green Homes: When Collectivist Dreams Collide With Reality*
*Here are a couple of fresh examples of what happens when the beautiful language of the left, filled with "solidarity" and hope, crash lands in the real world.
Saturday, November 03, 2018*





*Gerardo Garibay Camarena*

https://fee.org/articles/burning-man-and-green-homes-when-collectivist-dreams-collide-with-reality/?utm_source=ribbon


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

*In theory, Burning Man is a kind of window to a post-Christian, post-capitalist utopia where everyone is a kind pagan connecting with the spirituality of art and nature. The problem? Behind the goody costume, the festival has become an example of the same dreadful corporate practices its principles claim to reject.*

The rumors about poor working conditions at Burning Man have been circulating around the Internet for some years, but it seems the situation is getting worse—so much that even some "lefties" are starting to become scandalized. A couple of months ago, _Salon_ ran a solid story about the toxic environment, lousy working conditions, *and unleashed hypocrisy at Burning Man, which has turned into a multimillion-dollar business—and we're not talking about millions of good wishes, but of shiny dollars.*

*The story blew the whistle about gender discrimination against women, mistreatment of the employees, and a startlingly high suicide rate.   In short, the people in the story blew the whistle about gender discrimination against women, mistreatment of the employees, and a startlingly high suicide rate (as much as ten times larger than that of the US Army) among the workers charged with building and maintaining the logistical structures that make the event possible.*

Employees and volunteers, often for little or no pay (probably because, you know, "money is bad") work for months on end in the unmerciful Nevada desert to lay the electric lines and necessary equipment for the festival. They are also tasked with cleaning it all up afterward.

As Caleb Schaber, a full-time employee and later a volunteer at the festival (who eventually committed suicide) explained,

They don’t help out the workers that are injured, quite often, and they just try to get them to work for the most by giving them the least and then discard them.

Ricardo Romero concurs: "Over the years I just kept on seeing so many of my co-workers getting fired for complaining about worker treatment." Meanwhile, the managers are earning a pretty bourgeois $200,000 annually. Once again, they are paid not with warm hugs but in cold, hard cash


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

The most loyal and ignorant leftists are the most vociferous race card slingers.
Trump was never a "racist" until he stepped out of the TT elevator and announced his intentions to run for POTUS in 2015.
Leftists are a race of sheep.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

*A Moldy Home, Courtesy of Hollywood*
The second example is the monumental fiasco of the "green" houses built by the “Make It Right Foundation,” a so-called charity organization backed by the actor Brad Pitt. The homes were built in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, but they're—again—literally falling apart a mere eight years after they were delivered.

The residents also complain about gas leaks and denounce that the houses "were built too quickly, with low-quality materials." 
Back in the day, the foundation bragged about the homes, calling them "affordable, high-quality, environmentally sustainable," and safe, of course. Many victims fell for the fantasy and paid as much as $130,000 for houses they've since had to abandon because they're "rotting and dangerous," residents recently told NBC News. Some structures are collapsing, while floors, walls, and ceilings have been invaded by mold. All very ecological, though.

According to NBC—which, like _Salon,_ is not a conservative or pro-capitalist outlet by any stretch of the imagination—the residents also complain about gas leaks and denounce that the houses "were built too quickly, with low-quality materials, and that the designs didn’t take into account New Orleans’ humid, rainy climate."

And the Make It Right Foundation? It virtually disappeared years ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The most loyal and ignorant leftists are the most vociferous race card slingers.
> Trump was never a "racist" until he stepped out of the TT elevator and announced his intentions to run for POTUS in 2015.
> Leftists are a race of sheep.


Baaaaaaaa.  Free thinkers....sipping their cuppa Joe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

*When the Left's Fantasyland Crashes, the Poor Are Left Worse Off*
*

Once again, when the goody fantasies of the bourgeoisie left crash headfirst with reality, the damage is horrifying. When the flames of the Burning Man go out and the cameras of Brad Pitt's—or any celebrity's—PR team go away, the people on the ground are left facing a situation even worse than before. All the while, on the other side of town, their so-called "benefactors" drink good champagne and make "good conscience" toasts to condemn "evil" capitalism—with the third bottle of Patron on the one hand and the fifth of Dom Perignon on the other.*

And for everyone else? Only smoke and mold.

In other words NO ON G!!!


*Gerardo Garibay Camarena*

Gerardo Garibay Camarena is a Mexican writer and political analyst with experience in the private and public sector. He the author of two books – _Sin Medias Tintas and López, Carter, Reagan_ – and a weekly columnist for many online news organizations.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *A Moldy Home, Courtesy of Hollywood*
> The second example is the monumental fiasco of the "green" houses built by the “Make It Right Foundation,” a so-called charity organization backed by the actor Brad Pitt. The homes were built in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, but they're—again—literally falling apart a mere eight years after they were delivered.
> 
> The residents also complain about gas leaks and denounce that the houses "were built too quickly, with low-quality materials."
> ...


The building codes in California have become ridiculous.
Houses are required to be so "energy efficient" that they literally cant breathe.
Mold issues in many cases are a direct result of codes that require a home to be so air tight, they are unhealthy.
Is it difficult to see the irony of a code that requires bathroom exhaust fans to run continuously in an attempt to reconcile another energy code that causes restricted ventilation?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

*Progressives' Suggestions to "Save Democracy" Are Hilariously Terrible*
While the solutions outlined in the article are laughably bad, they do offer some interesting insights into progressive thinking.
*Saturday, November 18, 2017
*
Responding to the anniversary of Donald Trump’s election, The _Washington Post Magazine_ presented “38 ideas for repairing our badly broken civic life.” _Post Magazine_ editor Richard Just explained that “all of us … should be able to agree that some future-pondering about the state of our democracy is in order.”

*Many — if not most — of the Post’s recommendations from experts, artists, and writers are insipid or authoritarian.* But they provide an excellent snapshot of progressive thinking after nearly one year of Trump era tumult.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

*Author Kristin Henderson proposes conscripting all young people for three years in military or government civilian work such as AmeriCorps. Forcing adults to “spend time in compulsory service to our country” would be the same as going back to “kindergarten and relearn how to cooperate and share our toys.” But the Founding Fathers never intended to treat personal freedom as a political toy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

*The best fix for American democracy is to “outlaw private education” to banish inequity, according to novelist Ann Patchett. In the name of equality, parents must be prohibited any choice or effective role in their children’s schooling. Patchett also rhapsodized about confiscating Ivy League endowments to redistribute to state schools. Artist George Lois supplemented Patchett’s point with a poster proclaiming “There’s an OUCH in every Voucher.” But the pain is suffered by teacher unions, not by parents desperate to find escapes from educational hell holes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

*Harvard professor Dani Rodrik proposes to boost democracy by vastly expanding government economic intervention, empowering government to become “co‑owner of the new generation of technologies and machines” to create the “innovation state.” However, the crony capitalism debacles of recent years (such as the Obama administration’s Solyndra scandal) should have stifled any such suggestion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *In theory, Burning Man is a kind of window to a post-Christian, post-capitalist utopia where everyone is a kind pagan connecting with the spirituality of art and nature. The problem? Behind the goody costume, the festival has become an example of the same dreadful corporate practices its principles claim to reject.*
> 
> The rumors about poor working conditions at Burning Man have been circulating around the Internet for some years, but it seems the situation is getting worse—so much that even some "lefties" are starting to become scandalized. A couple of months ago, _Salon_ ran a solid story about the toxic environment, lousy working conditions, *and unleashed hypocrisy at Burning Man, which has turned into a multimillion-dollar business—and we're not talking about millions of good wishes, but of shiny dollars.*
> 
> ...


Shocker, after all, they are commies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

*Universal Basic Income Is a (Costly) Socialist Pipe Dream*
It is the height of hypocrisy to ask the United States government, already USD $22 trillion in debt, to fund handing out free money to the entire nation.
*Thursday, January 03, 2019*







*David Unsworth*

*The Numbers Don't Add up*
Setting aside human nature, for a moment, let’s take a look at the economics of a UBI program.

Surprise, surprise. They are phenomenally expensive to implement. Just doling out USD $1,000 a month to Americans would cost USD $3.8 trillion a year, according to a recent study by Bridgewater Associates. Well, golly, that’s a tab even Zuckerberg can’t pick up.

National and local governments across the world have been cutting funding for UBI programs in droves. They are expensive and wreak havoc on local budgets. Unsurprisingly, taxpayers (one would presume even of a left-wing bent) don’t take too kindly to funding such pilot programs, especially when they are not the beneficiaries of this state largesse.

Programs in both Canada and Finland have been shut down under political and budgetary pressure, which brings us to the point.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

*Why We Should Take the “Socialism” Part of Democratic Socialism Seriously*
Democratic socialism isn’t the same as autocratic communism, but there are problems with socialism that democracy can’t solve.
https://fee.org/articles/why-we-should-take-the-socialism-part-of-democratic-socialism-seriously/

*The Tyranny of the Majority*
The website of the Democratic Socialists of America is clear about their desire to eliminate the profit motive, or the very least to subordinate it to “the public interest” in a large number of sectors of the economy. A good number of democratic socialists would expand public ownership and control into many of those same sectors. And all of them seem to agree that democratic control is needed for major decisions about “social investment” as well as trade, monetary, and fiscal policy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Why We Should Take the “Socialism” Part of Democratic Socialism Seriously*
> Democratic socialism isn’t the same as autocratic communism, but there are problems with socialism that democracy can’t solve.
> https://fee.org/articles/why-we-should-take-the-socialism-part-of-democratic-socialism-seriously/
> 
> ...


Not according Charles Barkley.


----------



## legend (Jan 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The most loyal and ignorant leftists are the most vociferous race card slingers.
> Trump was never a "racist" until he stepped out of the TT elevator and announced his intentions to run for POTUS in 2015.
> Leftists are a race of sheep.


You mean when he announced and said that Mexicans who come here illegally are rapists?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All these libs hatin on Trump only have their selves to blame, first they elected a not ready for prime time wanna be 60's radical and to top that off they nominated an American Hero killer, has been politician to go against trump.
> Don't blame us. Too Funny.
> Can't wait to see what they throw up against the wall in 2020.


You just can't stop being a dumbass can you?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 5, 2019)

You right wing nuts are so allergic to facts and reason it is sickening.  I honestly hope you guys get what is coming to you and I hope the rest of us don't suffer along with you wackos.  I'm glad that my kid will be a senior in 6 months and I will be done with this stupid forum.  Why is it that rednecks and people with small penises are so often right wingers?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The building codes in California have become ridiculous.
> Houses are required to be so "energy efficient" that they literally cant breathe.
> Mold issues in many cases are a direct result of codes that require a home to be so air tight, they are unhealthy.
> Is it difficult to see the irony of a code that requires bathroom exhaust fans to run continuously in an attempt to reconcile another energy code that causes restricted ventilation?


You clearly aren't smart enough to understand the why so just keep swinging a hammer and let the people with brains write the laws.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The most loyal and ignorant leftists are the most vociferous race card slingers.
> Trump was never a "racist" until he stepped out of the TT elevator and announced his intentions to run for POTUS in 2015.
> Leftists are a race of sheep.


All you do is peddle lies.  Trump and his father had to settle a lawsuit due to racially based housing discrimination.  Are you really this dumb or are you just evil?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You right wing nuts are so allergic to facts and reason it is sickening.  I honestly hope you guys get what is coming to you and I hope the rest of us don't suffer along with you wackos.  I'm glad that my kid will be a senior in 6 months and I will be done with this stupid forum.  Why is it that rednecks and people with small penises are so often right wingers?


Racist


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> All you do is peddle lies.  Trump and his father had to settle a lawsuit due to racially based housing discrimination.  Are you really this dumb or are you just evil?


The hair gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You just can't stop being a dumbass can you?


Maybe youʻre confusing him with Husker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not according Charles Barkley.


How so?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

legend said:


> You mean when he announced and said that Mexicans who come here illegally are rapists?


“[Mexico] are sending people that have lots of problems, and they are bringing those problems to us. They are bringing drugs, and bringing crime, and their rapists,” 
Trudat


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How so?


Since we elected Trump the public should no longer be able to make big decisions, that's what the genius and thinks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You just can't stop being a dumbass can you?


You really don't like the truth.
Please enlighten us as to why trump beat Hillary so bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You clearly aren't smart enough to understand the why so just keep swinging a hammer and let the people with brains write the laws.


The genius speaks.
Did your mom forget to give you your medicine this morning?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How so?


_





The Associated Press
WARNER TODD HUSTON 5 Jan 2019 
*Broadcaster and former NBA Star Charles Barkley often dips into politics during his sports commentary. However, on Friday he took it a step further by saying the fans should not be able to vote on the All-Star game because they also voted for President Trump. Which, in Barkley’s mind, proves that the fans have bad judgment.*


The Turner Sports NBA analyst tossed out his anti-democratic views during Thursday’s broadcast of TNT’s Inside the NBA, as the panel discussed the upcoming All-Star game, according to Awful Announcing.

Barkley was apparently taking issue with the fact that basketball fans have a say in who plays during the All-Star game, by voting online for their favorite players.

As the panel talked of the game, Barkley dryly cut in and said, “I don’t like the fans voting.”

Kenny Johnson was a tad taken aback and told Barkley, “You’re a fan.”

At that point, Ernie Johnson noted that fans have been voting for quite a while: “Get used to it, it’s only been happening your entire life.”

But Barkley was undaunted. He went on saying, “That don’t make it right. Look what happened last time we let them make a big decision. Get a clue: White House.”

Johnson was shocked at the suggestion that Americans should have their vote taken away because Charles Barkley does not like their choice for president and scoffed, “So you should take that vote away from the fans too?”


Barkley’s distaste for President Donald Trump is unsurprising. Only a few months ago he said he was “angry and disgusted” with the Trump era.

It is also unsurprising to see Barkley attack voters. After all, the former L.A. Lakers was heard slamming the “ignorant” voters in Alabama who were so happy to get a visit from the president.

He also campaigned hard to defeat the Republican Senate candidate during the 2017 special election in Alabama._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You right wing nuts are so allergic to facts and reason it is sickening.  I honestly hope you guys get what is coming to you and I hope the rest of us don't suffer along with you wackos.  I'm glad that my kid will be a senior in 6 months and I will be done with this stupid forum.  Why is it that rednecks and people with small penises are so often right wingers?


Why don't you go now? I am sure their is a cell or 2 with your name carved in the wall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist


Blacks can't be racist, just ask "Jaime town" al sharpon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

*Bernie Calls Trump ‘Most Racist President In History.’ He Forgot About These 3 Guys.*
*Not even close.*

At a campaign rally on Tuesday, socialist Senator Bernie Sanders called President Trump “the most racist, sexist, homophobic, bigoted president in history.” Racial minorities seem not to have gotten the memo, as support for Trump among blackand Hispanic voters has surged in recent months and the Jewish State names a train station after Trump in Jerusalem. Likewise Trump’s alleged sexism must come as a surprise to the historically large number of womenhe has appointed to senior administration roles, as well as to the gay voters who watched him wave a rainbow flag on stage before acknowledging the “our LGBTQ community” at his party’s national convention — a first for a Republican presidential nominee.

.................


The racism charge is rich coming from Sanders, whose sometime political party waged the bloodiest war in American history to preserve slavery, founded the Ku Klux Klan, instituted Jim Crow laws, opposed civil rights legislation for a century, and destroyed the black family. Socialists like Sanders don’t know much about history, so in the spirit of education, let’s examine some truly racist presidents.

*In 1913, Democrat president Woodrow Wilson re-segregated the federal government, replaced 88% of black federal service supervisors with whites, and by 1914 began requiring photographs from government job applicants. *Wilson’s racial bigotry stands out even by the standards of his age, and his Republican predecessors Theodore Roosevelt and William Howard Taft made a determined effort to appoint black Americans to public office. By contrast, Wilson defended the Ku Klux Klan in passages that later appeared in D.W. Griffith’s infamous film _The Birth of a Nation_, which Wilson screened at the White House.

*After the 1936 Berlin Olympics, Democrat president Franklin Roosevelt *snubbed black, four-time gold medal winner Jesse Owens from a reception honoring exclusively white American competitors. Owens might have counted himself lucky, however, comparing his treatment with that of other racial minorities during Roosevelt’s reign. *In 1942, Roosevelt arrested and interned more than 100,000 Japanese Americans, while curiously sparing Americans of German and Italian descent, by executive order.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The hair gets in the way sometimes.


This is true.
signed, Adonis of the Forum.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is true.
> signed, Adonis of the Forum.


What did you do to MAP?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did you do to MAP?


He's just trolling me to get me back in the mix.
I'll drop in now and then but my time here is done.
I've timed out and no amount of hater-aid will bring me back.
Happy New Year, you people.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's just trolling me to get me back in the mix.
> I'll drop in now and then but my time here is done.
> I've timed out and no amount of hater-aid will bring me back.
> Happy New Year, you people.


So you're not really here? 

Did you finally realize how painful it was going to be listening to people laughing at you for the rest of your life?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2019)

espola said:


> So you're not really here?
> 
> Did you finally realize how painful it was going to be listening to people laughing at you for the rest of your life?


Lol.  That depends on the laughers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

*Data Show California Is a Living Example of the Good Intentions Fallacy*
"Concentrated power is not rendered harmless by the good intentions of those who create it."
*Wednesday, January 09, 2019*






During a speech at Harvard several years ago, Charlie Munger related a story about a surgeon who removed “bushel baskets full of normal gallbladders” from patients. The doctor was eventually removed, but much later than he should have been.

Munger, the vice chairman of Berkshire Hathaway, wondered what motivated the doctor, so he asked a surgeon who participated in the removal of the physician.

“He thought that the gallbladder was the source of all medical evil, and if you really love your patients, you couldn't get that organ out rapidly enough,” the physician explained.

The doctor was not motivated by profit or sadism; he very much believed he was doing right.

*The Righteousness Fallacy*

The anecdote is a perfect illustration of the righteousness fallacy, which Barry Brownstein noted is rampant in modern politics and a key driver of democratic socialism.

The Righteousness Fallacy (also known as the fallacy of good intentions) is describedby author Dr. Bo Bennett as the idea that one is correct because their intentions are pure.

It recently occurred to me that California is a perfect example of this fallacy. Consider these three facts about the Golden State:


California spends about $98.5 billion annually on welfare— the most in the US—but has the highest poverty rate in America.
California has  the highest income tax rate in the US, at 13.3 percent, but  the fourth greatest income inequality of the 50 states.
California has  one of the most regulated housing markets in America, yet it has the highest homeless population in American and ranks 49th (per capita) in housing supply.
*The Danger of Favoring Intent over Result*


----------



## Booter (Jan 10, 2019)

CA spends the most on welfare annually and has the largest homeless population - that's because CA is the largest state.  Why do you think the author didn't use percentages there?  Oh and CA does not have highest poverty rate - it's 35th.

Izzy, when did you become such a simpleton?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

Booter said:


> CA spends the most on welfare annually and has the largest homeless population - that's because CA is the largest state.  Why do you think the author didn't use percentages there?  Oh and CA does not have highest poverty rate - it's 35th.
> 
> Izzy, when did you become such a simpleton?


You, Nye, and your GI Bill genius sharing the same info again.


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Booter said:


> CA spends the most on welfare annually and has the largest homeless population - that's because CA is the largest state.  Why do you think the author didn't use percentages there?  Oh and CA does not have highest poverty rate - it's 35th.
> 
> Izzy, when did you become such a simpleton?


Careful...he knows about mortgages and amortization! Unfortunately, he has proven that he knows nothing else.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Careful...he knows about mortgages and amortization! Unfortunately, he has proven that he knows nothing else.


I have you to prove things for me and bootsie to tell us where CA poverty levels were at in 2010.  Not that 35th is anything to brag about.


----------



## Booter (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> California spends about $98.5 billion annually on welfare— the most in the US.


Izzy that is a great datapoint -  who would have thought that the largest state in the country would spend the most annually on welfare?  Maybe CA should try to be more like Rhode Island.


----------



## Booter (Jan 11, 2019)

*#27 in Highest Public Welfare Spending in 's State Governments*
California StatePopulation: 38,066,920
Total Public Welfare Spending:$57,576,561,000>
$1,513
 per capita

When your theory is a bunch of bullshit then you need to support it with bullshit data.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Booter said:


> *#27 in Highest Public Welfare Spending in 's State Governments*
> California StatePopulation: 38,066,920
> Total Public Welfare Spending:$57,576,561,000>
> $1,513
> ...


You wondered why the author did not list a percentage.  Thatʻs because he linked the BLS data in the article.  I guess you decided to boot the current report to the curb because it was too long for you to read and did not support your 2010 data.


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You, Nye, and your GI Bill genius sharing the same info again.


Hawaii is, of course, the state that offers the most welfare per person, incentivizing non-work.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Hawaii is, of course, the state that offers the most welfare per person, incentivizing non-work.


David Ige got an “F” for how he mismanaged tax revs.  His fellowe blue wave-er Jerry Brown got a D.

http://blog.independent.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/fiscal-policy-report-card-2018-tables.jpg


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> David Ige got an “F” for how he mismanaged tax revs.  His fellowe blue wave-er Jerry Brown got a D.
> 
> http://blog.independent.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/fiscal-policy-report-card-2018-tables.jpg


That's hilarious, Paul LePage . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's hilarious, Paul LePage . . .


Is he building a rail too?


----------



## nononono (Jan 12, 2019)

*We are in a Government shutdown because AMERICA lets*
*deranged Idiots such as Cryin Chuck Schumer and Nasty Ass Pelosi *
*throw their " Logs " into the wheels of progress....*
*Both should be out of office before 9:00 am Monday Jan 14, 2019....*
*No if, and or buts....both out on their bony criminal asses !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

*The $33 Minimum Wage Push Reveals a Serious Disconnect with Economic Reality *
Wages do not depend on how much pay workers "need."
*Monday, January 28, 2019*







*Donald J. Boudreaux*

Dear _Times_ Editor,

Making the case for a minimum wage of $33 per hour in New York City, Ginia Bellafante thinks it sufficient to calculate the minimum pay required for a single parent with two school-age children to sustain a certain lifestyle in NYC (“The $15 Minimum Wage Is Here. Why We Need $33 an Hour.” Jan. 4).

Wages, however, do not depend on how much pay workers "need;" wages depend on how much value workers produce. Government requirements that workers be paid an amount greater than the value of what they produce throw workers who cannot produce that amount of value out of work. Astonishingly, Ms. Bellafante barely acknowledges this objection to minimum wages.

To see the validity of this objection to minimum wages, suppose that low-skilled workers sold their output to the general public not indirectly by selling their time and effort to employers but, instead, by selling their outputs—such as packets of food, articles of clothing, and hair-dressing services—directly to consumers. Does anyone believe that all of these workers’ incomes would rise if government mandates that workers must raise—to generate hourly incomes of at least $33—the prices workers charge consumers for these outputs? Who does not see that the result of these mandated minimum-prices would be, not the income increase that Ms. Bellafante envisions, but an income decrease which is the inevitable result of consumers responding to these higher prices by purchasing fewer units of these outputs?

The fact that most income-earners sell their outputs to the public indirectly, through their employers, does nothing to change the reality that forcing workers to charge for their services more than those services are worth puts workers out of jobs.

Sincerely,
Donald J. Boudreaux
Professor of Economics
and
Martha and Nelson Getchell Chair for the Study of Free Market Capitalism at the Mercatus Center
George Mason University


----------



## legend (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *The $33 Minimum Wage Push Reveals a Serious Disconnect with Economic Reality *
> Wages do not depend on how much pay workers "need."
> *Monday, January 28, 2019*
> 
> ...


When "America Was Great," we had much higher marginal tax rates at the top, which served as a disincentive for employers to capture every last nickel. In lieu of keeping only $.30 of that next dollar, they were more likely to grow their business with further investment in capital and labor. That was a more effective incentive than higher minimum wage. This incentivizes illegal immigration (like at Trump's country club) where people work cheaper and with no benefits and keep their mouths shut. With this a company would likely squeeze profits out of a smaller business and just sell it asap, thereby putting people out of work.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

legend said:


> When "America Was Great," we had much higher marginal tax rates at the top, which served as a disincentive for employers to capture every last nickel. In lieu of keeping only $.30 of that next dollar, they were more likely to grow their business with further investment in capital and labor. That was a more effective incentive than higher minimum wage. This incentivizes illegal immigration (like at Trump's country club) where people work cheaper and with no benefits and keep their mouths shut. With this a company would likely squeeze profits out of a smaller business and just sell it asap, thereby putting people out of work.


I think New York should be able to experiment as they see fit.  When Venezuela was great they had much higher marginal tax rates at the top too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

*REPORT: Footage Surfaces of Shirtless Bernie Singing With Soviets...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *REPORT: Footage Surfaces of Shirtless Bernie Singing With Soviets...*


Feeling the Bern!


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

legend said:


> When "America Was Great," we had much higher marginal tax rates at the top, which served as a disincentive for employers to capture every last nickel. In lieu of keeping only $.30 of that next dollar, they were more likely to grow their business with further investment in capital and labor. That was a more effective incentive than higher minimum wage. This incentivizes illegal immigration (like at Trump's country club) where people work cheaper and with no benefits and keep their mouths shut. With this a company would likely squeeze profits out of a smaller business and just sell it asap, thereby putting people out of work.



*Worry about the Social Security/Medicare debt....That is the primary driver of the whole mess.*

*And while your at it, go reread your history.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

We’ve discussed this before, but besides former Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz mulling a 2020 run that could scuttle the Left’s hopes of beating President Trump, he’s also trashing their core policy initiative as well. *Schultz is a lifelong Democrat, but he’s saying should he make his decision to toss his hat into the ring, he would run as an independent centrist. For starters, he feels that Medicare for All, a popular initiative among the far left, is un-American, not affordable, and not realistic. Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA), a 2020 candidate, said recently on CNN that she’s for gutting private health insurance (via Huffington Post*):— M. Vespa


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Regarding, Sen. Elizabeth Warren’s (D-MA) wealth tax proposal, Schultz did not shy away from saying her agenda would lead to full-blown socialism.I know, you guys knew that already, but it’s refreshing to see someone, who by all means on paper is more in their camp, torching all of their action items. Schultz made these remarks on MSNBC’s Morning Joe this morning. He’s undertaking a book tour at the moment. Warren recently took to Twitter to bash the self-made Schultz, even though she tried to solicit a campaign donation from him during her Senate race.  

Smart Dems crack me up!


----------



## messy (Jan 31, 2019)

I’m so proud of the institutions maintaining our country.
Whether it’s justices, military, intelligence or science, every time Trump steps too far outta line he gets smacked by his own administration and the judiciary. Unprecedented clap-backs against their own commander-in-Chief and president.
Only the wacko GOP Congress doesn’t stand up to him and the voters all over the country fixed that a couple of months ago.
He and his idiot mob are pretty much entertainment at this point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m so proud of the institutions maintaining our country.
> Whether it’s justices, military, intelligence or science, every time Trump steps too far outta line he gets smacked by his own administration and the judiciary. Unprecedented clap-backs against their own commander-in-Chief and president.
> Only the wacko GOP Congress doesn’t stand up to him and the voters all over the country fixed that a couple of months ago.
> He and his idiot mob are pretty much entertainment at this point.


You supported Hillary, right?


----------



## messy (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m so proud of the institutions maintaining our country.
> Whether it’s justices, military, intelligence or science, every time Trump steps too far outta line he gets smacked by his own administration and the judiciary. Unprecedented clap-backs against their own commander-in-Chief and president.
> Only the wacko GOP Congress doesn’t stand up to him and the voters all over the country fixed that a couple of months ago.
> He and his idiot mob are pretty much entertainment at this point.


Actually, I think as of today even Republicans in the Senate are clapping back on him!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, I think as of today even Republicans in the Senate are clapping back on him!


What would you expect from Mitch?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m so proud of the institutions maintaining our country.
> Whether it’s justices, military, intelligence or science, every time Trump steps too far outta line he gets smacked by his own administration and the judiciary. Unprecedented clap-backs against their own commander-in-Chief and president.
> Only the wacko GOP Congress doesn’t stand up to him and the voters all over the country fixed that a couple of months ago.
> He and his idiot mob are pretty much entertainment at this point.


Are these the same institutions that couldn’t keep the Russians out of the elections?  The same institutions that couldn’t properly vet a President 2 years prior to the election?  

Sucker.  Kek


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, I think as of today even Republicans in the Senate are clapping back on him!


Just like they were 2 years before he was elected.


----------



## messy (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are these the same institutions that couldn’t keep the Russians out of the elections?  The same institutions that couldn’t properly vet a President 2 years prior to the election?
> 
> Sucker.  Kek


So proud they remind Trump who’s boss, all the time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> So proud they remind Trump who’s boss, all the time.


Yes.  The Firings certainly were a reminder.


----------



## messy (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You supported Hillary, right?


I voted for her, as did most voters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> I voted for her, as did most voters.


I think you are a pretty honest dude, how can you talk bad about Trump knowing everything you know about the Clintons?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think you are a pretty honest dude, how can you talk bad about Trump knowing everything you know about the Clintons?


messy reminds me of a simulated Trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, I think as of today even Republicans in the Senate are clapping back on him!


These nincompoops will be go down in the ship with t. When all else abandon the tangerine man they will still be their doing his bidding while he shits on their future.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These nincompoops will be go down in the ship with t. When all else abandon the tangerine man they will still be their doing his bidding while he shits on their future.


So the Russians sunk your ship.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> I voted for her, as did most voters.


*Are you a " Motor Voter "*

*or*

*Are you just a " Messy " Lemming voter...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> I voted for her, as did most voters.


Sheeple


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

*Kamala Harris Admits “Medicare for All” Would Kill Private Health Insurance—but So Would a “Public Option”*

A public option is merely a slower and more politically feasible way to achieve the destruction of private health insurance than Sen. Harris proposes.
*
Friday, February 01, 2019*

Michael Kinsley memorably quipped, “A gaffe is when a politician tells the truth—some obvious truth he isn’t supposed to say.” Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) recently committed a gaffe when she admitted that Sen. Bernie Sanders’s (I-VT) Medicare for All proposal would  oust close to 200 million Americans from their existing health insurance arrangements, a prospect that causes public support for Medicare for All to plummet from 56 percent to 37 percent. Harris thus helpfully illustrated why Sanders’s proposal is, to be kind, so pie-in-the-sky bonkers that it would never pass Congress.— Tabarok


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

New Video Shows Just How Wrong the Left and Anti-Trump Pundits Got the Case of the Covington Kids
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/02/03/new-video-shows-just-wrong-left-anti-trump-pundits-got-case-covington-kids/


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

*




*


*Reality is hard for Democrats/Progressives to grasp......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they control the House, right? And they have more voters? Minorities are good, though! They keep America great.


Sheriff Joe said:


>


hey nonwonder you’re friends with Iz. He doesn’t know the definition of words either! Look up “infant.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to say that the new norm is constant lying, having laws and policy made by the wealthy for the wealthy (that don't understand or even fathom the lives of the less fortunate), foreign policy by conspiracy theory while ignoring intel (and daily briefings), the undermining of decades of diplomatic and military gains while siding with one of our countries biggest enemies and that the rest of the country (the overwhelming majority) need to just learn to just except and live with it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I think they control the House, right? And they have more voters? Minorities are good, though! They keep America great.
> 
> hey nonwonder you’re friends with Iz. He doesn’t know the definition of words either! Look up “infant.”


There goes your liberal taste.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I think they control the House, right? And they have more voters? Minorities are good, though! They keep America great.
> 
> hey nonwonder you’re friends with Iz. He doesn’t know the definition of words either! Look up “infant.”


"I'm like really smart, I know good words, I use the best words!"


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I think they control the House, right? And they have more voters? Minorities are good, though! They keep America great.
> 
> hey nonwonder you’re friends with Iz. He doesn’t know the definition of words either! Look up “infant.”


*Trouble with logic/semantics again I see......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you trying to say that the new norm is constant lying, having laws and policy made by the wealthy for the wealthy (that don't understand or even fathom the lives of the less fortunate), foreign policy by conspiracy theory while ignoring intel (and daily briefings), the undermining of decades of diplomatic and military gains while siding with one of our countries biggest enemies and that the rest of the country (the overwhelming majority) need to just learn to just except and live with it?



*In the future just lean back on the couch and pretend you're in session.....just don't post.*

*Poor poor Rodent........*


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I'm like really smart, I know good words, I use the best words!"


*Hmmmm.....Rat Sausage.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you trying to say that the new norm is constant lying, having laws and policy made by the wealthy for the wealthy (that don't understand or even fathom the lives of the less fortunate), foreign policy by conspiracy theory while ignoring intel (and daily briefings), the undermining of decades of diplomatic and military gains while siding with one of our countries biggest enemies and that the rest of the country (the overwhelming majority) need to just learn to just except and live with it?


Just checking in and I see stupid is still the norm...shocking.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Just checking in and I see stupid is still the norm...shocking.



*Yep....Rat Sausage on display ...it's the Democratic way...*


----------

